# Need to locate Elliott 5.9/6.0 Sydney



## cb94127 (Sep 7, 2002)

Hello!

I am trying to find someone to rent me their Elliott 5.9/6.0, for three days, while i''m in Sydney Harbour. If you know of anyone, or someone who knows someone... i would be very appreciative. I''m going to be racing in Sydney, and am flying in a few days earlier than the race, and would like to have some practice time on the boat. Also, if you know of a boating elist in sydney, where i could post this as well, that would be great too. 

Thank You,
Cyndi Beck
San Francisco Sailing Team


----------

